# [LE] Wounded officer recovering; suspect killed and accomplice arrested - MiamiHerald



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/9-0&fd=R&url=http://www.miamiherald.com/news/miami_dade/story/546295.html&cid=1216084861&ei=2zw6SPrLMYH4yATvs-C1Ag&usg=AFrqEzdFxyPcNSl5GJ43r--K0AaLZXf0qg">Wounded officer recovering; suspect killed and accomplice arrested</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>MiamiHerald.com, FL -</font> <nobr>36 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Officer Carrero, wearing his bullet-proof vest, was searching along with <b>K9</b> officers. Thermidor emerged from some bushes behind Horowitz's house a block <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

